# Tabelle soll bei jeder Auflösung gleich gross sein



## Xcurse (31. Juli 2001)

hallo

Ich habe vollgendes Problem. Auf meiner Seite http://www.xoundx.de ist der mittlere Teil der Linkliste, bei einer Auflösung von 1152 x 864 und 1280 x 768, breiter. Warum ist gerade die Tabelle bei der Auflösung breiter? 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen um es so hinzubekommen das es bei jeder Auflösung mit der oberen und unteren Tabelle abschließt.:] 

DAnke für eure Hilfe im voraus:| 

X;-]


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (31. Juli 2001)

hi
nehme bei    
<TD height=78>

das height=78 weg dann sollte es funzen


----------

